# swallow lofts designs



## mitch324 (Jan 21, 2006)

I am looking for some photos or designs on lofts to keep swallow in.and the best perch and nest boxes to use


----------



## Ed (Sep 18, 2008)

I found this book to be very helpfull.
It more geared towards what you are looking for.
http://www.amazon.com/Build-Everything-Need-Your-Birds/dp/0967262208
I hope it helps.
If you look around online you can probably find it cheaper than what that link lists it for.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

mitch324 said:


> I am looking for some photos or designs on lofts to keep swallow in.and the best perch and nest boxes to use


do you mean fairy swallow pigeons or just swallows that are wild birds?


----------



## mitch324 (Jan 21, 2006)

Saxon Swallow (Fullhead)


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I do not keep swallows but I would love to. but what I would want is a fly pen for them to get out and and fly a bit, also i have seen pics or them on regular perches , but it seems the perches that would be good for them is single perches that come of the wall 10 inches to give room for the fleatherd feet, or in the fly pen like just a flat board like the one in the pic of the swallow..the pic of the fly oen is snow bird sue's pen and i just love it.


----------

